# i think its an ax head...?  is it?



## EGlock86 (Sep 17, 2012)

Found this scoutin this evening...


----------



## walkinboss01 (Sep 17, 2012)

WOW!!! You found that scouting??? Some guys have all the luck. Congrats on a super nice axe.


----------



## walkinboss01 (Sep 17, 2012)

What county? Keep looking...


----------



## JHannah92 (Sep 17, 2012)

Yep. Grooved axe. And a nice one.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 17, 2012)

Awesome 3/4 grooved axe-that's a nice one, nearly perfect.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Sep 17, 2012)

What's the pic in the middle?


----------



## EGlock86 (Sep 17, 2012)

Dr. Strangelove said:


> What's the pic in the middle?



Turned up on its side


----------



## shadow2 (Sep 17, 2012)

walkinboss01 said:


> WOW!!! You found that scouting??? Some guys have all the luck. Congrats on a super nice axe.



that is the truth


----------



## Pointpuller (Sep 17, 2012)

WOW!!!  Congrats.......you have something very special and rare in that condition.  Keep it safely wrapped up and protected.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 17, 2012)

Now that is a cool find...


----------



## EGlock86 (Sep 17, 2012)

Cool... how old yall think it is?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 17, 2012)

Mid-late Archaic period: Sometime before about 1500 BC.


----------



## EGlock86 (Sep 18, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> Mid-late Archaic period: Sometime before about 1500 BC.



WOW really?


----------



## jbird1 (Sep 18, 2012)

Tell us the manner in which you found it.  Was is laying on top of the earth or did you just notice a part of it?  What type of ground?  Very cool.


----------



## Struttin'-n-Drummin' (Sep 18, 2012)

Can you tell us what county you found it in?  Very nice find.


----------



## EGlock86 (Sep 18, 2012)

I found it in Augusta... on a private tract i got permission to hunt ...it was on a creek bank stickin half way out... very urban area


----------



## EGlock86 (Sep 18, 2012)

Old Indian trail runs right through property


----------



## Forest Grump (Sep 18, 2012)

EGlock86 said:


> Old Indian trail runs right through property



I don't doubt that for a minute...but how did you determine that?

That is a rare & very cool find you have. Congrat's.

If you can remember the exact spot you found that, I'd sure be doin' a lot of intensive looking, 'cause as much trouble as it was to manufacture that grooved axe, & the lack of use abuse on it, it's not likely they just dropped or discarded it, there should be a village site or habitation thereabouts. ('specially on a high spot above the typical flood plain; seems like it'd be an awfully heavy object to get washed downhill into the creek)


----------



## EGlock86 (Sep 18, 2012)

There is a map downtown that shows the old Indian trail and it runs right down the middle of the tract


----------



## schuntsman (Sep 18, 2012)

Too sweet!!  Congratulations.


----------



## dalton257 (Sep 18, 2012)

man that is nice. awsome find. grooved axes are very rare. congrats


----------



## Jake Allen (Sep 19, 2012)

Man, what a great find. Congratulations to you!
I would be on my hands and knees for hours over many acres in that place.
Bet there is a midden or two located close by.


----------



## EGlock86 (Sep 19, 2012)

Im not really into looking for this stuff either but i might get into it a little more... .guy offered 400$ for the head...


----------



## Jake Allen (Sep 20, 2012)

EGlock86 said:


> Im not really into looking for this stuff either but i might get into it a little more... .guy offered 400$ for the head...



Ain't no way I would sell a find like that. I would rather
donate it to a worthy cause/museum.

Anyway, I would likely sleep with it under a pillow for several years.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 20, 2012)

A very exceptional find, and also a very, very nice artifact. I would hold on to that one.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 20, 2012)

Jake Allen said:


> Ain't no way I would sell a find like that. I would rather
> donate it to a worthy cause/museum.



Actually i would rather see it in some hands that really appreciate  it for what it is,either the hands it's in or another fellow collector....Careful what you donate to museums,believe me when i tell you theirs some real horror stories out there of lost collections or collections boxed up to never be seen again......http://www.archaeology.org/0511/abstracts/letter.html


----------



## Son (Sep 20, 2012)

Super 3/4 groove axe. Archaic period. I wouldn't donate it to any museum. 
Many years ago, i thought donating was a good idea. Donated over 20 coral points to a historical society museum. One week later nobody knew where they were. Donated again to a county museum soon after. The museum closed after several years, nobody knows what happened to the artifacts donated.


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 20, 2012)

Definitely looks Archaic. That is an awesome find!


----------



## EGlock86 (Sep 21, 2012)

What does archaic mean ??


----------



## Willjo (Sep 21, 2012)

According to the time periods, there are Early, middle and late Archaic and it goes from 10,500 B.P. down to 3,000  years before present. It is the method arechologist use to tell the time period an artifact is from. There is also other time periods other than archaic.


----------



## Duff (Sep 21, 2012)

Wow!!! Very nice find!  Congrats to you


----------



## Al33 (Sep 21, 2012)

Awesome find. Literally a work of art. Can only imagine how many hours of hard work it took to produce it. Congratulations!!!


----------



## chehawknapper (Sep 22, 2012)

I have a full groove axe made from Catoctin Greenstone from Virginia that took close to 40hours and it is not quite finished.


----------



## Forest Grump (Sep 22, 2012)

Playin' around on the google, & I found this, another set of folks playin' at makin' grooved axes & talking about how, why, & such: neat to try to figure how they did what & why...

http://www.flintknapper.com/NEW AXE ME NO.htm


----------



## hillbilly12 (Dec 2, 2012)

found these 2 in NC. any info about them?


----------



## runswithbeer (Dec 12, 2012)

nice axe heres one from screven co.


----------



## Son (Dec 21, 2012)

Nice axes folks. I have collected a few too.


----------



## dalton257 (Dec 21, 2012)

those are really nice. I found a few celts but have yet to find a grooved axe. I aint through looking yet though


----------

